# Couple Of Interesting Articles



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Atrizine usage possibly banned:

http://civileats.com/2015/12/22/atrazine-the-latest-pesticide-on-trial/

Anhydrous ammonia storage restrictions:

http://www.politico.com/tipsheets/morning-agriculture/2015/12/farmers-seek-permanent-fix-on-fertilizer-storage-211887

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Atrizine usage possibly banned:
> 
> http://civileats.com/2015/12/22/atrazine-the-latest-pesticide-on-trial/
> 
> ...


 "Atrazine gained notoriety for its potential hormonal effects when, exposure was shown to feminize male frogs in laboratory studies conducted by University of California Berkeley biology professorTyrone Hayes."

Well heck....maybe there is a something to this claim.....we sure do have a lot of screwed up feminized males in this country anymore.

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

The future of agriculture to me is not a good one. Glad to ne closer to the end of my career than the beginning. I agree with the "feminization" thing . A lot of the next generation of farmers that you see being praised by the banks and media as "successful" couldn't pick up a flake of hay let alone a whole bale. Our grandchildren will go hungry


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

steve IN said:


> The future of agriculture to me is not a good one. Glad to ne closer to the end of my career than the beginning. I agree with the "feminization" thing . A lot of the next generation of farmers that you see being praised by the banks and media as "successful" couldn't pick up a flake of hay let alone a whole bale. Our grandchildren will go hungry


That's why I just laugh and laugh at all these stupid agribiz commercials on RFD-TV and in the magazines and stuff about us needing to double production by 2050 to "feed the world"... NEVER gonna happen!

All the while, the big agribiz's are doing everything possible to monopolize and "chickenize" agriculture as quickly as possible and make it completely unprofitable for the farmer, while the regulators and nut job tree huggers and animal rights activist types are doing everything in their power to dismantle large scale agriculture production or regulate it out of existence as fast and far and wide as possible while attempting to force everything into an organic/small-scale/free range/all grass-fed mentality that simply won't work for large scale commercial production necessary to "feed the world".

Nothing is going to change until half the world is going hungry and the other half is spending 3/4 of their income to get something to eat... Then they'll curse the farmers for "screwing them"...

Oh well... nothing new under the sun...

later! OL J R


----------

